# Lynch Motor Company



## Element One Dan (May 30, 2009)

Hello,

I was wondering what the general consensus was regarding the quality of Lynch Motors. Currently, I am getting ready to set up a dual drive system and I was going to use two LEM 200-D135 RAG/S motors. I just wanted to see if anyone had words of warning against them.

THANKS!!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Element One Dan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering what the general consensus was regarding the quality of Lynch Motors. Currently, I am getting ready to set up a dual drive system and I was going to use two LEM 200-D135 RAG/S motors. I just wanted to see if anyone had words of warning against them.


Hi Dan,

Those are expensive motors! 

http://www.cloudelectric.com/product_p/mo-lem-200-d135.htm 

Anyway, two of them, for a full size electric car? I would worry about enough power, and torque. And durability. I recommend you go with a good wound field motor for anything bigger than a 2 wheeler.

Regards,

major


----------



## Element One Dan (May 30, 2009)

major said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Those are expensive motors!
> 
> ...


2300 is expensive??? in comparison to what? I initially wanted 3P AC motors but those run 2-4 times in price. In addition they are approximately 25lbs a piece, in comparision to the 120-200 lbs for a comparable motor. 

As for torque and HP, are you just reading those values off of the cloud electric site? The manufacturer offers specs at various voltages including 110V. In this case, the cont. HP is 18kW which for two motors is 36kW (quite good) I believe.


Perhaps I misunderstood you however.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Element One Dan said:


> 2300 is expensive??? in comparison to what?


Hi Dan,

$2300 times 2 = $4600. A bit more than a 9 inch series motor and a lot less for your money, in my opinion. Take it for what it's worth. You asked.



> As for torque and HP, are you just reading those values off of the cloud electric site?


Pretty much. 



> The manufacturer offers specs at various voltages including 110V. In this case, the cont. HP is 18kW which for two motors is 36kW (quite good) I believe.


Has anyone else used these motors in the size vehicle you are considering? Like I said, you asked. I just don't think you'll be pleased (for long) with these motors in a car conversion. Specs don't tell the whole story. Maybe others will chime in with experience or opinions.

Regards,

major


----------



## Element One Dan (May 30, 2009)

Are you thinking about something like a D&D ES 31B? I guess if you could give me a better motor (comparable weight 25lbs; comparable power atl east 15kW continuous) i would agree. I just havent found one that performs as well on power, and in the long run i am more concerned about power as this is for a high performance application. Granted I am not willing to spend cash on 10K BRUSA motors but I am not going to skimp on cash if its worth it.

To add:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YJDjA0qMpY

here is a bike that uses two smaller versions of this motor going 92mph. 

Thanks for the commentary Major, I really appreciate the discussion and need opposing opinions for a reality check....so thanks and keep up the discussion.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Element One Dan said:


> To add:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YJDjA0qMpY
> 
> here is a bike that uses two smaller versions of this motor going 92mph.


 
And here is what you can do with a couple of 6.6 inch wound field motors. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDHJNG2PngQ


----------



## Element One Dan (May 30, 2009)

major said:


> And here is what you can do with a couple of 6.6 inch wound field motors.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDHJNG2PngQ


Werent those modified motors. And at the end of the run, they were a giant 120lb anchors.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Element One Dan said:


> Werent those modified motors. And at the end of the run, they were a giant 120lb anchors.


Well Dan,

What racer won't modify his equipment? And from what I've seen, mods were not drastic. A little more advance. A couple of Nomex pieces. But, they were about half the cost of your choice to start. And I doubt near 100 lbs each. And, boat anchors? Not quite. In need of some TLC, perhaps. He is still running the same motors today, I think. And going faster.



> I just wanted to see if anyone had words of warning against them.


From you original post. I don't know your application, or skill level, but you have my words of warning. Take it or leave it.

Regards,

major


----------



## Element One Dan (May 30, 2009)

You have only made suggestions regarding personal preference. I would really like to hear someone who has actually used them. 

And the Killacycle was only so fast because it had a dedicated power source that could deliver 1850 amps. Unlike my example which was capped at 400A. At those currents, anything that survives will go fast.


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi, I use Cedric Lynch's current production motors in motorcycles, and have to say they are about the most efficient motors out there.
I notice most car users are using similar controllers to me, a pair of Agnimotors can easily take full power from a Kelly 120v1200A, or in series from a 144v650A. Since the controller is the limiting factor, why not use a pair of Lynch/Agnimotors? I reckon that with the weight advantage the car will go better than with a 60KG series motor!

http://www.agnimotors.com/home/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=47


----------



## neanderthal (Jul 24, 2008)

I dont have any personal experience with those motors either, but I think I will need to agree with major. I believe the quality of the motor is outstanding, as is the efficiency. But I worry about their ability to absorb and get rid of heat. For a bike they would really kick butt, but in a full sized electric car they could easily overheat. And I think that the weight you save in a full sized car is negligible. You save about 100 lbs over a 9 inch series would motor. even if its a small car thats about 3 to 4 percent of the car's total weight. Now if its a cycle, then is about 12-20 percent of the cycle's total weight. Not negligable at all.


----------



## neanderthal (Jul 24, 2008)

I did see a few people on ev album that have used them successfully in small ev's, so I very well could be wrong. You might be able to get a hold of one of those ev album guys The motors certainly have impressive specs.


----------



## Element One Dan (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for the insight. This would be for an open body vehicle in which I AM looking at forced air incorporated in the cooling. As for weight, I am looking between 500-600lbs (minus driver).

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

The Lynch (or Agni) will be fine for this size and weight.

I've fitted several vehicles with these motors and am extremelly happy with the performance.

Overheating is not a huge problem with the Agnimotor, at 93% efficiency there isnt so much heat to shift, and they have a very good self cooling motion as the armature is in effect a centrifugal fan. As long as there is some fresh air in the motor compartment it will be fine.

I will be fitting a pair of Agni's to a Hudson Spirit trike, also weighing around 400KG and expect fairly blistering performance from it.

Steve


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

It would be interesting to see a larger frame motor coming from the Agni/lynch company....


----------



## congellous (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi I am thinking of using a Lynch motor as an impeller on an electric boat but I'm reading low RPM figures of 140 ? Is this correct, how do you get the output for a Bike or Car ?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

congellous said:


> Hi I am thinking of using a Lynch motor as an impeller on an electric boat but I'm reading low RPM figures of 140 ? Is this correct, how do you get the output for a Bike or Car ?


You post as a reply to a thread which has been dormant for 4 years. Your post is confusing to say the least. Please elaborate; like where and how do you read 140 RPM. Also please go to user CP (control panel) and fill in your geographic location so it will display your location in the upper right above your post. That way the reader can better understand your frame of reference.


----------

